# Little Bruno has passed



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I will make this short. Bruno died today after we brought him to the vet to get neutered. He never woke up out of the anesthesia. He will be missed by all who knew him. He was a timid but loving young one that was developing quite a personality. So long my little friend.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh no!!! We always know in the back of our minds that anesthesia is a risk but never expect anything horrible to happen. So sorry for your loss & the kiddos in your class! Bruno will be missed! Hugs to Tasha on the loss of her sidekick! :-(


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Awe, so sorry for your loss. He was loved and sparked interest and intellect in your kiddos....what a wonderful gift. So sorry your journey together was cut far too short.


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's difficult when we make a decision to do something medical and this happens. Just know it's not your fault.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry . At least he was loved and cared for. Have fun at the Bridge Bruno....


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Marc.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------

